# How can I tell if my laptop is downloading anything?



## akhomesteader

Is there a way to tell if my laptop is downloading anything? Our provider Starband keeps shutting us down to a crawl because they say we are going over our bandwidth. They claim we have been downloading some big files. We have scanned with Norton and Panda neither shows any thing going on.


----------



## am1too

akhomesteader said:


> Is there a way to tell if my laptop is downloading anything? Our provider Starband keeps shutting us down to a crawl because they say we are going over our bandwidth. They claim we have been downloading some big files. We have scanned with Norton and Panda neither shows any thing going on.


Could be the provider.

Can you go to the library, a book store, Starbucks or some other public net access? I think you can log on to the public library network all day for free with your puter.

Do you have a new puter by chance. My new puter was down loading some major stuff for a week.


----------



## arabian knight

am1too said:


> Could be the provider.
> 
> Can you go to the library, a book store, Starbucks or some other public net access? I think you can log on to the public library network all day for free with your puter.
> 
> Do you have a new puter by chance. My new puter was down loading some major stuff for a week.


 I do know Windows had a major update again a few weeks ago. But we are not tailing about things like that.
But the things that really take up downloading usage. Are:
If Watching You tubes,~! Major major usage. 
Watching say a TV show, movie, etc. 
People forget that the computer is in constant Downloading mode when Watching ANYthing on the net. Movies, tv Shows, You Tube etc.
It does NOT have to be downloading to ADD updates~! A few forget that Video watching on the net Eats a lot of space up when a person has a limit on the size of files in a months time.


----------



## HermitJohn

Yea, any video is large bandwidth eater. And neither satellite nor fast cellphone connection is generous with bandwidth. Unfortunately the internet is starting to assume everybody has fast connection with unlimited bandwidth. 

My local library computer said individuals were limited to 90 minutes per day. There is no free lunch anymore if there ever was.


----------



## texican

Simple. Do Two Things.
One, get a bandwidth meter... it'll show any network activity (uploads/downloads). I use Down2Home at http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Bandwidth-Tools/Down2Home.shtml I can see how much I'm using, at any time. IF I see 'activity' when I don't expect it, I know something is dl'ing in the background... either ads, video's on another tab, etc. Will show how much you've used during the day. It'll show how much bandwidth any video sucks up, real quick.

Disable all automatic updates. If your ISP has a 'free dl period' schedule the dl's for then... otherwise carry it to a free wifi spot. I've found, I don't need ANY auto updates, except from AVG antivirus... I update my virus defs daily.

Most of the larger broadband services that have fair access policies, have programs available that'll let you stay under the cap. Google fair access policies broadband... there are programs you can set to whatever your cap is, and it'll keep you below it.


----------



## akhomesteader

texican said:


> Simple. Do Two Things.
> One, get a bandwidth meter... it'll show any network activity (uploads/downloads). I use Down2Home at http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Bandwidth-Tools/Down2Home.shtml I can see how much I'm using, at any time. IF I see 'activity' when I don't expect it, I know something is dl'ing in the background... either ads, video's on another tab, etc. Will show how much you've used during the day. It'll show how much bandwidth any video sucks up, real quick.
> 
> Disable all automatic updates. If your ISP has a 'free dl period' schedule the dl's for then... otherwise carry it to a free wifi spot. I've found, I don't need ANY auto updates, except from AVG antivirus... I update my virus defs daily.
> 
> Most of the larger broadband services that have fair access policies, have programs available that'll let you stay under the cap. Google fair access policies broadband... there are programs you can set to whatever your cap is, and it'll keep you below it.


Thanks, I got the bandwidth meter going it show something downloading is there a way to find out where it is coming from? I have all auto updates off except Microsoft security essentials, our anti virus software.. We live 60 miles from the nearest road so wireless is not an option. We also don't do youtube


----------



## Guest

akhomesteader said:


> live 60 miles from the nearest road so wireless is not an option.


I have fixed wireless. They put a box on top of the house that picks up a radio signal. The radio signal is what carries the internet. 

I also have no limits on downloads and uploads. :clap: That works for me because I am streaming or downloading videos constantly.


----------



## texican

akhomesteader said:


> Thanks, I got the bandwidth meter going it show something downloading is there a way to find out where it is coming from? I have all auto updates off except Microsoft security essentials, our anti virus software.. We live 60 miles from the nearest road so wireless is not an option. We also don't do youtube


I never have used Microsoft 'anything' (except what came with the machine) security... why have two security programs running? Only reason I'd ever recommend anyone to have the MS security stuff running is if they are susceptible to social engineering scams (phishing, email attachments, etc.), otherwise an updated virus scanner is all I need.

You can go into your startup programs and see what's running at startup... MS won't let you delete (or set for non startup) programs that are essential. Close all the stuff you don't know about, reboot, then see if anthing is dl'ing... you 'may' have a zombie machine, taken over by a remote user, to dl and host illegal porn... (put it on your machine, instead of there's and have all their friends access it via your machine... you get caught, you go to jail, not them...) or you could be a spam generator for them.

Up until a few weeks ago, I had a wireless connection... when 'something' was dl'ing and I didn't know what it was, I'd pull the usb wireless to 'kill it' whatever 'it' was.

You shouldn't have any activity, unless "You" are doing something...


----------

